# Added a computer to my HT



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I purchased some software to manage my growing collection:

http://www.collectorz.com/movie/

I currently have my blurays still in there original cases in bookcases at the back of my HT. One holds blurays the other is filled with TV show series. 

All my DVDs are either in an electric carousel. two of which died recently so I am changing up to these

http://www.theatlanticstore.com/ind...-storage-drum-black-with-gunmetal-accent.html

These are a clone to the Discgear case that used to be available but I think that the company that made them (CD3) is out of business because none are available outside of Ebay.

I can also surf and its very easy to control the computer with one of these

http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/itemdetails/57Y6678/460/4C2830F486C64CF7A8A1E619AB6729AA

I am "planning" to digitize my TV show and DVD collection and run something like Jriver or XBMC but it takes so much time to do the job while minimizing disc space that my laziness has won out..:sweat:


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Good Morning

I too just downloaded Collectorz as it seems pretty straight forward actually and with the bar code scanner in the phone that just adds. 
How do you like it ?

I have been thinking about burning all the discs to a server so I can pull them up at any time and leave the originals in the closet or, evil of evils, getting one of those 300 0r 400 disc players that use a carousel to hold movies. I dunno, sounds lazy but sometimes I don't always put things back in order and that is a hassle.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I just downloaded the Collectorz iPhone app earlier this week. Will be glad to not have to return anymore movies I already have. I really like having the disks not sure I would ever go through the trouble of putting everything on a computer sounds like a lot of work, I get sick of wasting time putting music on my iPod.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I like it though I have the old software I will see how much I use it before upgrading to the cobalt. I had the electric carousels for years. however they are dieing (SOS error code). So I am replacing them with the non electric Atlantic holders. they work fine. I wonder why the original company that made them (discgear) went out of business


----------

